# Second Chance Bracket - Sweet 16 Pick'em



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Alright guys - some of us are dead for the big bracket, but here's your second chance to prove your a genius or an idiot.

* Chicago *

1 - Illinois
12 - Wisconsin-Milwaukee

2 - Oklahoma St
3 - Arizona

* Syracuse *

1 - North Carolina
5 - Villanova

6 - Wisconsin
10 - NC St.

* Austin *

1 - Duke
5 - Michigan St

2 - Kentucky
6 - Utah

* Alberquerque *

1 - Washington
4 - Louisville

6 - Texas Tech
7 - West Virginia

* FINAL FOUR *

Chicago vs Alberquerque
Syracuse vs Austin


Post your choices by 7:00 Thursday 
** You Can make any changes you want as long as they are done by that time.

If for strategic reasons you do not want to post your bracket, please PM your selections to me.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Chicago


1 - Illinois
12 - Wisconsin-Milwaukee

Winner: Illinois

2 - Oklahoma St
3 - Arizona

Winner: Oklahoma State

1 - Illinois
2- Oklahoma State

Winner : Oklahoma State



Syracuse

1 - North Carolina
5 - Villanova

Winner : North Carolina

6 - Wisconsin
10 - NC St.

Winner: Wisconsin

1 - North Carolina
6 - Wisconsin

Winner : North Carolina


Austin

1 - Duke
5 - Michigan St

Winner : Duke

2 - Kentucky
6 - Utah

Winner : Utah

1 - Duke
6 - Utah

Winner: Duke



Alberquerque

1 - Washington
4 - Louisville

Winner: Louisville


6 - Texas Tech
7 - West Virginia

Winner: Texas Tech

4 - Louisville
6 - Texas Tech

Winner: Louisville


FINAL FOUR

2- Oklahoma State
1- North Carolina

Winner: North Carolina

1 - Duke
4 - Louisville

Winner : Louisville

CHAMPIONSHIP

1 - North Carolina
4 - Louisville

Champion: Louisville


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois vs Milwaukee-Wisconsin : Winner - Illinois
Arizona vs Oklahoma State: Winner - Arizona

Washington vs Louisville: Winner - Louisville
Texas Tech vs West Virginia: Winner - Texas Tech

North Carolina vs Villanova: Winner - North Carolina
Wisconsin vs N.C. State: Winner - Wisconsin

Duke vs Michigan State: Winner - Michigan State
Utah vs Kentucky: Winner - Utah

*Elite 8:*
Illinois over Arizona
Louisville over Texas Tech

North Carolina over Wisconsin
Michigan State over Utah

*Final 4:*
Illinois over Louisville
North Carolina over Michigan State

*NCAA Championship:*
Illinois over North Carolina (I hope because I wanna see the 2 best teams this year go at it!)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Illinois over Wisc - Mil
Oklahoma St over Arizona
Illinois over Oklahoma St

UNC over Villanova
NC St over Wisconsin
UNC over NC St 

Michigan St over Duke
Kentucky over Utah
Kentucky over Michigan St

Washington over Louisville
West Virginia over Texas Tech
West Virginia over Washington

Final Four
Illinois over West Virginia
UNC over Kentucky

Final
UNC over Illinois


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Illinois over Wisc - Mil
Arizona over Oklahoma St
Illinois over Arizona

UNC over Villanova
NC St over Wisconsin
UNC over NC St 

Michigan St over Duke
Utah over Kentucky
Utah over Michigan St

Washington over Louisville
Texas Tech over West Virginia
Washington over Texas Tech

Final Four
Washington over Illinois
UNC over Utah

Final
Washinton over UNC


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Chicago *

1 - Illinois

2 - Oklahoma St

* Syracuse *

1 - North Carolina

10 - NC St.

* Austin *

1 - Duke

6 - Utah

* Alberquerque *

4 - Louisville

6 - Texas Tech

* FINAL FOUR 

* Illiniois
North Carolina.

UNC wins.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Illinois vs Milwaukee-Wisconsin : Winner - Illinois
Arizona vs Oklahoma State: Winner - Arizona

Washington vs Louisville: Winner - Louisville
Texas Tech vs West Virginia: Winner - West Virginia

North Carolina vs Villanova: Winner - Villanova
Wisconsin vs N.C. State: Winner - Wisconsin

Duke vs Michigan State: Winner - Duke
Utah vs Kentucky: Winner - Utah

Elite 8:
Illinois over Arizona
Louisville over West Virginia

Villanova over Wisconsin
Utah over Duke

Final 4:
Louisville over Illinois
Utah over Villanova

NCAA Championship:
Louisville over Utah

Now, this probably won't happen, but it's what I'd like to see.


----------



## Eatinthepudding8 (Jul 10, 2004)

Illinois vs Milwaukee-Wisconsin : Winner - Illinois
Arizona vs Oklahoma State: Winner - Arizona

Washington vs Louisville: Winner - Louisville
Texas Tech vs West Virginia: Winner - Texas Tech

North Carolina vs Villanova: Winner - North Carolina
Wisconsin vs N.C. State: Winner - Wisconsin

Duke vs Michigan State: Winner - Duke
Utah vs Kentucky: Winner - Kentucky

Elite 8:
Illinois over Arizona
Louisville over Texas Tech

North Carolina over Wisconsin
Kentucky over Duke

Final 4:
Illinois over Louisville
North Carolina over Kentucky

NCAA Championship:
UNC over Illinois 
89-85, tourney most outstanding player: Sean May


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chicago

*1 - Illinois*
12 - Wisconsin-Milwaukee

2 - Oklahoma St
*3 - Arizona*

Syracuse

*1 - North Carolina*
5 - Villanova

6 - Wisconsin
*10 - NC St.*

Austin

*1 - Duke*
5 - Michigan St

2 - Kentucky
*6 - Utah*

Alberquerque

1 - Washington
*4 - Louisville*

*6 - Texas Tech*
7 - West Virginia

Elite Eight: 

Illinois over Arizona
NC over NC State
Duke over Utah
Louisville over Texas Tech

FINAL FOUR

Louisville over Illinois
NC over Duke

Championship

Louisville over NC (Just hoping that I can keep my $10)


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

* Chicago *

WINNER 1 - Illinois
LOSER 12 - Wisconsin-Milwaukee

LOSER 2 - Oklahoma St
WINNER 3 - Arizona

WINNER 1 - Illinois
LOSER 3 - Arizona

* Syracuse *

WINNER 1 - North Carolina
LOSER 5 - Villanova

LOSER 6 - Wisconsin
WINNER 10 - NC St.

WINNER 1 - North Carolina
LOSER 10 - NC St.

* Austin *

WINNER 1 - Duke
LOSER 5 - Michigan St

WINNER 2 - Kentucky
LOSER 6 - Utah

WINNER 2 - Kentucky
LOSER 1 - Duke

* Alberquerque *

WINNER 1 - Washington
LOSER 4 - Louisville

WINNER 6 - Texas Tech
LOSER 7 - West Virginia

WINNER 1 - Washington
LOSER 6 - Texas Tech

* FINAL FOUR *

Chicago vs Alberquerque
WINNER 1 - Washington
LOSER 1 - Illinois

Syracuse vs Austin
WINNER 1 - North Carolina
LOSER 2 - Kentucky

Championship Game
WINNER 1 - North Carolina
LOSER 2 - Washington


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Chicago 

1 - Illinois
12 - Wisconsin-Milwaukee

Illinois wins

2 - Oklahoma St
3 - Arizona

Oklahoma St. wins

Syracuse 

1 - North Carolina
5 - Villanova

UNC wins

6 - Wisconsin
10 - NC St.

NC St. wins

Austin 

1 - Duke
5 - Michigan St

Duke wins

2 - Kentucky
6 - Utah

Utah wins

Alberquerque 

1 - Washington
4 - Louisville

Washington wins (I hope)

6 - Texas Tech
7 - West Virginia

West Virginia wins

FINAL 8

Washington over West Virginia
Utah over Duke
UNC over NC St.
Illinois over Oklahoma St.

FINAL 4

Washington over Illinois
UNC over Utah

HUSKIES beat UNC in the FINAL


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Alright guys - some of us are dead for the big bracket, but here's your second chance to prove your a genius or an idiot.
> 
> * Chicago *
> 
> ...


Elite 8

Illinois
Arizona

North Carolina
NC St.

Michigan State
Kentucky

Lousiville
West Virginia

Final Four

Arizona
NorthCarolina
Michigan State
Louisville

Arizona over Louisville
North Carolina over Michigan State

North Carolina over Arizona


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Alright guys - some of us are dead for the big bracket, but here's your second chance to prove your a genius or an idiot.
> 
> * Chicago *
> 
> ...


Illinois
OK St
UNC
NC St
Mich St
Utah
Louisville
West VA

Illinois
UNC
Mich St
Louisville

Illinois
UNC

UNC


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Alright guys - some of us are dead for the big bracket, but here's your second chance to prove your a genius or an idiot.
> 
> * Chicago *
> 
> ...


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

I bet Smak changes his picks when he reads that Sumpter is out for the rest of the season with a torn ACL ....


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

vadimivich said:


> I bet Smak changes his picks when he reads that Sumpter is out for the rest of the season with a torn ACL ....


Is Sumpter out? Did not know that. Huge that.

He might change his picks when he realizes that he has NC St beating Villanova in the elite 8, and then Villanova beating NC St in the final four :banana:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*Chicago* 
1 Illinois def. 12 Wisc.-Milwaukee
2 Oklahoma St. def. 3 Arizona

*1 Illinois* def. 2 Oklahoma St.

*Albuquerque* 
4 Louisville def. 1 Washington
6 Texas Tech def. 7 West Virginia

*4 Louisville* def. 6 Texas Tech

*Syracuse* 
1 North Carolina def. 5 Villanova
10 NC State def. 6 Wisconsin

*1 North Carolina* def. 10 NC State

*Austin* 
1 Duke def. 5. Michigan State
6 Utah def. 2 Kentucky

*6 Utah * def. 1 Duke

*Final Four* 
Illinois def. Louisville
North Carolina def. Utah

*Championship Game* 
North Carolina def. Illinois


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Illinois vs Milwaukee-Wisconsin : Winner - Illinois
Arizona vs Oklahoma State: Winner - Oklahoma State

Washington vs Louisville: Winner - Louisville
Texas Tech vs West Virginia: Winner - West Virginia

North Carolina vs Villanova: Winner - North Carolina
Wisconsin vs N.C. State: Winner - NC State

Duke vs Michigan State: Winner - Michigan State
Utah vs Kentucky: Winner - Kentucky

*Elite 8:*
Oklahoma over Illinois
Louisville over West Virginia

North Carolina over NC State
Kentucky over Michigan State

*Final 4:*
Oklahoma State over Louisville
North Carolina over Kentucky

*NCAA Championship:*
UNC over Oklahoma State


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

* Chicago *

*1 - Illinois*
12 - Wisconsin-Milwaukee

*2 - Oklahoma St*
3 - Arizona

1 - Illinois
*2 - Oklahoma St.*

* Syracuse *

*1 - North Carolina*
5 - Villanova

6 - Wisconsin
*10 - NC St.*

*1 - North Carolina*
10 - NC St.

* Austin *

*1 - Duke*
5 - Michigan St

2 - Kentucky
*6 - Utah*

* Alberquerque *

1 - Washington
*4 - Louisville*

*6 - Texas Tech*
7 - West Virginia

* FINAL FOUR *

*Oklahoma St.* Vs North Carolina

Duke Vs *Utah*

National Champion: Oklahoma St.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

Chicago 

1 - Illinois
12 - Wisconsin-Milwaukee
Winner: Illini

2 - Oklahoma St
3 - Arizona
Winner: Az

1 - Illinois
3 - Arizona
Winner: Illini

Syracuse 

1 - North Carolina
5 - Villanova
Winner: No. Carolina

6 - Wisconsin
10 - NC St.
Winner: NC St.

1 - No. Carolina
10 - NC St.
Winner: No. Carolina

Austin 

1 - Duke
5 - Michigan St
Winner: Duke

2 - Kentucky
6 - Utah
Winner: Utah

1 - Duke
6 - Utah
Winner: Utah
Alberquerque 

1 - Washington
4 - Louisville
Winner: Louisville

6 - Texas Tech
7 - West Virginia
Winner: Texas Tech

4 - Louisville
6 - Texas Tech
Winner: Texas Tech

FINAL FOUR 

Illinois vs Texas Tech
Winner: Illini

North Carolina vs Utah
Winner: North Carolina

Illinois vs. North Carolina
Winner: Illinois


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> * FINAL FOUR *
> 
> *Oklahoma St.* Vs North Carolina
> 
> ...


Uh......... Try again.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Here's my fixed bracket.. Disregard my other one..

Illinois vs Milwaukee-Wisconsin : Winner - Illinois
Arizona vs Oklahoma State: Winner - Ok State

Washington vs Louisville: Winner - Louisville
Texas Tech vs West Virginia: Winner - West Virginia

North Carolina vs Villanova: Winner - Villanova
Wisconsin vs N.C. State: Winner - NC State

Duke vs Michigan State: Winner - Duke
Utah vs Kentucky: Winner - Utah

*Elite 8:*
Illinois over Arizona
Louisville over West Virginia
Villanova over NC State
Duke over Utah

*Final 4:*
Illinois over Louisville
Villanova over Duke

*NCAA Championship:*
Illinois over Villanova


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Illinois vs Milwaukee-Wisconsin : Winner - Illinois
Arizona vs Oklahoma State: Winner - Ok State

Washington vs Louisville: Winner - Washington
Texas Tech vs West Virginia: Winner - West Virginia

North Carolina vs Villanova: Winner - North Carolina
Wisconsin vs N.C. State: Winner - Wisconsin

Duke vs Michigan State: Winner - Duke
Utah vs Kentucky: Winner - Kentucky

Elite 8:
Illinois over Ok state
Washington over West Virginia
North Carolina over Wisconsin
Duke over Kentucky

Final 4:
Illinois over Washington
North Carolina over Duke

NCAA Championship:
Illinois over North Carolina


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Uh......... Try again.


We'll see, that was my prediction before the tourney started, so I'm not going to change it now. How about we see your picks?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Alright guys - some of us are dead for the big bracket, but here's your second chance to prove your a genius or an idiot.


After one night, guess which one I am.. :boohoo:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to:

Willo
MAS
Smak

for being the only ones to get all four games correct last night.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Congrats to:
> 
> Willo
> MAS
> ...




I picked OK St. over Zona though :curse: 

But, thanks anyways :biggrin:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Congrats to:
> 
> Willo
> MAS
> ...


 :banana:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Updated Rankings after round of 16:

MASRipCity	7
Brian Cook	6
Eatinthepudding	6
Willo	5
JuniorNoboa	5
TheAtlien	5
KidCanada	5
TRWest	5
Adarsh	4
rocketeer	4
Pacersfan	4
dabruins	4
mavsfan02	4
premier	3
chef	3
texan	3
phillyphanatic	3
smakdisdown	3


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Updated rankings going into the final game. Either BCook or AtlLien will win.

BCook 20 (Illinois)
AtlLien 19 (UNC)
Eatinthepudding 18 (UNC)
MASRipCity 16 (UNC)
JuniorNoboa 15 (UNC)
TR West 15 (illinois)
Premier 15 (UNC)
Texan 15 (UNC)
MavsFan 14 (Illinois)
Kid Canada 13 (UNC)
PacersFan 13
DaBruins 11 (UNC)
Rocketeer 11
ADarsh 11
SmakdisDown 10 (illinois)
Chef 10
Willo 9
PhillyPhanatic 5


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Holy crap. Why did so many people pick Utah to beat Kentucky?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UKfan4Life said:


> Holy crap. Why did so many people pick Utah to beat Kentucky?


I really don't know considering Utah can't score. The only saving grace is that Kelvin Sampson historically has been a horrible tournament coach. UTEP had that game and couldn't beat Utah.


----------

